# Outlook Express 'Message could not be displayed'



## caster (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi

When I log onto Outlook (I have windows XP) I get this message for about the first 20 emails in my sent box. I have also lost the last two months worth of emails from this same box.

The inbox is fine.

Can anyone help me please

Message could not be displayed
Outlook Express encountered an unexpected problem while displaying this message. Check your computer for low memory or low disk space and try again.


----------



## Blink182 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Howdy caster!* 

This issue can occur if you are using an Internet Message Access Protocol (IMAP) e-mail account, and your connection to this account is dropped.

*Resolution:*
Re-connect to your IMAP e-mail account.


----------



## caster (Aug 16, 2004)

It's only on the sent out box that I have lost a month's worth of emails.

My account is a POP not the other. and then when I go on emails below this for about 30 it read 


Message has not been downloaded
Outlook Express has not yet downloaded this message.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To download the message: 

Click here.

Press Space.


any advice?


----------



## Blink182 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think you need to defrag your drive. It could be lack of free space, or lack of quick access to certain files on the disk. Have you tries Microsoft Office Outlook? Its much better than outlook express.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Are you using Outlook? Or Outlook Express? Those are 2 separate programs.

For OE:
You maintain a questionable practice if any of the default folders are used for long time storage of large amounts of emails (Inbox/Outbox/Sent Items/Deleted Items/Draft). OE is known for emails disappearing particularly from the Inbox. Custom folders should be used. After moving all your emails to custom folders, see if compacting will resolve the issue.

Manual maintenance should be done on a regular basis. *Only when you are OFFLINE. Or if you click File and choose Work offline. *

Click File->Folder. Then choose *Then choose Compact All Folders*. This will optimize the DBX files. Optimizing takes out all the wasted space.

sekirt


----------

